# Batch help for Vista Please! Set Printer Online



## Baum (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello my problem is my old Laser Printer Laser jet 6L from Hp.
It works fine and i need it for my university stuff but on my new Laptop it just goes offline all the time and i have to klick "print online" to get it back.
After every restart it just grays out after some time...

*That's why i need a small batch to set it online again a startup...*

I've google'd around and found many help for network printers but my printer is installed with an USB Printer Adapter.

What i've done previously:
Set Spoolerservice to restart at error (no matter how often failure occurs) [Default was just twice]
Deactivated Bi-deirectional Communication in Windows (as bios doesn't have it, for USB ;-( )
Tested several USB Printer Adapter (no change from that!)
Tested to deactivate Spoolerservice (No Printing over it, and set to direct print)



Now im out of idears what to do the batch would be the best and easyiest solution...
but i haven't done that often and im not used to batch code


Laptop with Vista Basic N 32Bit
and some Noname USB Printer Adapter
As additional info the Printer is old and doesn't show it's status (Never has) with ink and so on
but it's one most usefulls things thats why all these hassle..

Any Help and Hints to good Pages on the Web appreciated as i need that printer again for my work.

THX Baum


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 21, 2008)

This article:  http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/networking/expert/honeycutt_july2.mspx

Basically, assign the printer an IP, and add a printer under that IP.  Pretty simple.


----------

